# Can you recommend a restaurant in NYC for my family?



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

My family will be going to NYC this weekend. The oldest on this trip will be 86, the youngest is 20 years old. I would appreciate it if you can recommend some nice restaurants in manhattan for us. Italian is preferred since the granny is italian. 

not weird-fusion food or ethnic food please. The 86 year old is kinda conservative in what she eats. Thank you.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Untilted said:


> My family will be going to NYC this weekend. The oldest on this trip will be 86, the youngest is 20 years old. I would appreciate it if you can recommend some nice restaurants in manhattan for us. Italian is preferred since the granny is italian.
> 
> not weird-fusion food or ethnic food please. The 86 year old is kinda conservative in what she eats. Thank you.


So then, Italian is not ethnic? :icon_smile:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

by ethnic, i meant afghan, indian, chinese, japanese, cambodian, thai, egyptian, sudanese, etc. Traditional European ethnic food is fine (germany, france, italian, spanish).


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Untilted,

Giando on the Water in Brooklyn may be right up your alley. The place is a typical red sauce joint, though with a higher level of service and shall we say a "classy" interior and style (yes, yes its true anything described as classy never is but I make an excpetion for old school Italian restaurants in Brooklyn and Queens.) You'll find Italian-American staples on the menu, not authentic Tuscan or Sardinian fare you are likely to find at Manhattan's celebrated Italian places. The food at Giando's is good for what it is.

But the real reason you go is for the view, a spectacular view of Manhattan and the Williamsburg Bridge - plus you get to venture into Brooklyn. Giandos' is right down the street from Peter Luger's so if you are total gluttons you could hit Luger's for lunch.

Again, don't expect Giando's to win any Michelin stars but if you want good, solid Italian-American fare in an authentically New York atmosphere with a million dollar view then try it.

https://www.giandoonthewater.com/

Karl


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Giando's does have the best view of any Italian restaurant in NY, and you do have to go to Brooklyn to get there (not a detriment to some of us; perhaps moreso to others). Here's one list of "the 5 best Italian restaurants in NY":
https://www.gayot.com/restaurants/bestof/ny_italian.html


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Fresco by Scotto on East 52nd Street. Fantastic Italian food. An old stand-by, but one of my favorites is Spark's Steakhouse on East 46th. Get the sliced steak medium-rare...you can't go wring with it (be careful not to walk on the chalk outline left over from Big Paul Costellano's untimely demise).


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm partial to Babbo, Lupa and Del Posto.


----------

